# 0447 getting low.



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

So my parts are finally starting to come in and I'm getting close to having everything I need. My parts list will be:
5 gal 8 port tank
2x viair 400C compressors with 110/145 pressure switch
2x 3/8" SMC watertraps
1/4" valve block
2x 0-220psi dual needle gauges
1/4" line for bags, 1/4" line for gauges
2x uvair aero sport front bags over modified OEM struts. big thanks to *Static--* for the hook up on the struts
2x rear bags - still undecided on which kit to go with
EAI 7 switch box
dual gauge pod for ashtray
all necessary fittings
Test fit:








Switches:








Parts:
































Car:








HUGE HUGE HUGE thanks to:
Static--
[email protected]
Still Fantana
hellaSmoked
Misha (Rat4Life)
DFdub Vdub
Mike (Larry Appleton/Mr. Appleton)
and to anyone else that I've PM'd with tons of questions...I really appreciate it

















_Modified by v2. at 11:25 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 0447 getting low. (v2.)*

haha, I answer one IM and I get a shout.







Good luck with everything man. I'm pretty much in the same boat as you as far as parts go... I have everything except the bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

get in touch when you need your missing pieces. good to see youre gettin everything figured out!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 0447 getting low. (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_haha, I answer one IM and I get a shout.







Good luck with everything man. I'm pretty much in the same boat as you as far as parts go... I have everything except the bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just feel dumb and like I bother people when I IM them about stuff haha.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_get in touch when you need your missing pieces. good to see youre gettin everything figured out!

Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hell yes, lets get you on air.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 0447 getting low. (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
I just feel dumb and like I bother people when I IM them about stuff haha.

Nah, doesn't bother me at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
I just feel dumb and like I bother people when I IM them about stuff haha.


you can PM me any question you have (no matter how dumb) and ill answer it to the best of my ability. thats what im here for. wouldnt want you to put stuff in the wrong way and what not. so anything you want to bounce off of me feel free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

looks like is coming along very nice !!! i love it 
keep it up !!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

word. 
i thought you were anti-air for some reason


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Thanks Eric and everyone else. I can't wait to get this done.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_word. 
i thought you were anti-air for some reason

I didn't like it at first, but then I played with some switches the first time a few weeks ago and it sold me


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_

I didn't like it at first, but then I played with some switches the first time a few weeks ago and it sold me










ha same here. 
plus my friend parted out his car and i got the setup for cheap with a free install


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
ha same here. 
plus my friend parted out his car and i got the setup for cheap with a free install









Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

Very nice man! Looking forward to seeing you on the Downlow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Very nice man! Looking forward to seeing you on the Downlow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks dude. I can't wait to get this thing rolling


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

A little update, did some work today. I tore apart the interior to get it ready for all of the wiring and I got my switches ran from the hatch to the console. I didn't really want to drill into my console, so I fabbed something up out of the coin holder thing. I know, it looks rough now, but it will all be smoothed out and OEM looking when all of this is said and done. Going to Home Depot now to get wood for all of the things to be mounted in the spare tire well








Where my switches will be:








Random mess:








I also took apart my EAI switchbox so that I could run the line under the carpet. I wasn't able to find any advice on running the line, other than splicing and I don't think my manhood is big enough to try that







so I went ahead and took my box apart. Unscrew the four little screws on the bottom of the switchbox:








Remove the cover and gently remove the circuit board:








Disconnect the wiring from the circuit board:








Once it's disconnected, you have to wiggle it through the hole on the switchbox and the voila:








Struts and air lines will be here tomorrow and then valves and compressors will be ordered next week!










_Modified by v2. at 5:01 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

good stuff, getting busy already


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

haha, I did the same thing with the EAI switchbox. MUCH easier than splicing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 0447 getting low. (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
I just feel dumb and like I bother people when I IM them about stuff haha.

hah i did to but if you got aany questions i can try and help to

but yeaaa getting all the parts is so sweet they were scattered all over my bedroom floor


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 0447 getting low. (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
hah i did to but if you got aany questions i can try and help to

but yeaaa getting all the parts is so sweet they were scattered all over my bedroom floor

thanks man. haha, yea i'm like a kid on christmas each time the UPS truck pulls up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

like magic i tell you


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got 2 SMC watertraps from Mike (Larry Appleton/Mr. Appleton)!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_Just got 2 SMC watertraps from Mike (Larry Appleton/Mr. Appleton)!









Like I said any questions just shoot me a pm!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_








Like I said any questions just shoot me a pm!

Thanks again for the awesome deal and all the info!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

nice sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up as well if anything is needed


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_nice sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up as well if anything is needed









Thanks brosef and I'm sure I'll need to ask you something...seems like I've asked everyone else something


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what valve block are you going to get?
get the struts today ?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

so is it done yet


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_what valve block are you going to get?
get the struts today ?

Probably the Arnott block and no, UPS said that my apartment number wasn't on the package but they're delivering it to work tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so is it done yet









I wish, man. I'm so excited and want to order the few parts that I need but I has no monies until I get paid next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

it's been a pleasure working with ya dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Got my lines today!


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

watching this!
about to go air soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

we're in PA and we sell air ride


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
I wish, man. I'm so excited and want to order the few parts that I need but I has no monies until I get paid next week.

oh werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well lmk


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cleaned up, keep it on topic


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yikes , cant we all just get along?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends








Got my struts yesterday and my watertraps today! Thanks again for the awesome deals Static-- and Mike!
















Room full of parts/interior


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

heyy i have those water traps!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

A little update...got my fittings for my tank -> watertraps -> compressors.
Got all of these for $3
















Mounted on the tank:








I wish I was baller enough to get all of my stuff at once but it's all coming together slowly...all I need now are the compressors and actual bags.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Why dont you tell them what else you got


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
I wish I was baller enough to get all of my stuff at once 

lol...same here.... Only the front of my audi is bagged...








it's for testing purposes but still........ slower build up than yours


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

brandon you have to have one of the slowEST builds up around...you've been doing it since like last august or something haha


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Why dont you tell them what else you got
















Because it will remain a secret until all of this is finished


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

haha, werd.
thats what i figured


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_brandon you have to have one of the slowEST builds up around...you've been doing it since like last august or something haha

You have no idea... we've helped so many people bag their cars and mine is still not done.... lol someday when I have time.
Anyway, get this thing done already


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
You have no idea... we've helped so many people bag their cars and mine is still not done.... lol someday when I have time.
Anyway, get this thing done already









Hook me up with some stuff and it'll be done already


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

You're using the wrong words..you're supposed to say "Sponsor", not "hook me up" haha that way it sounds more professional


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Sponsor me and this will be done already.


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

i cannot waittt to see this thing finished!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Because it will remain a secret until all of this is finished
















C'mon now, you cant leave us hangin like that! we gotz ta know. so just tell us.
plzkthxbai


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

A little update...got some more parts today! Valve block, gauges and gauge fittings.
















A little something to finish off a long, rough week at work:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

should've hit the crub


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

It would have ate my car!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

damn son just saw this, can't wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (Bnana)*

looks good, are wheels next.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_looks good, are wheels next.









They're in transit now.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

I think I should of gotten black guages lol. Keep it up


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Did a little work today. Wired my valves to the switchbox and mounted them with full use of my spare tire
























Still undecided on how to mount my tank:








Next will be power wiring probably this weekend. Still need compressors and actual bags but I want to get the little things buttoned up before I purchase them.


_Modified by v2. at 2:21 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

Nice dude. I'm about to go do some wiring right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good man. That valve block looks like it made the wiring a hell of a lot cleaner..


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Looks good man. That valve block looks like it made the wiring a hell of a lot cleaner..

Indeed. Sooo much cleaner and easier to install.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Hate to be a pain in the ass but could you take some better pics of the struts? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

Ya Matt get to taking some REAL photos


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Hate to be a pain in the ass but could you take some better pics of the struts? Thanks in advance!!

What would you like to see better? Just let me know and I'll do the best I can to get you what you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Ya Matt get to taking some REAL photos










I was too excited to take decent pictures


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I've already changed my mind on my setup, I don't want the tank in the hatch, so I changed it to this:








but I don't like the way it sits down in there. I want it to be completely hidden, but I don't think it will work once I get my compressors in








Someone give me some ideas for mounting the tank in the spare tire well using dual traps and dual comps.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

cut the legs of the tank a little shorter,like i did with this one . this way you only need to raise the floor like 1" overall,but i was using 1/4" water traps.
as for the spare tire just take it with you on a long trips



















_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:47 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why not mount it like that and just make a small false floor to hide it? You wouldn't be loosing that much height since the tank does go very high above the org. floor.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah, I guess that would work...thanks!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone want to donate some compressors and bags?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'll donate some compressors/bags if you donate me some sick baller status wheels...? haha.
I want to go air so bad, I have spent a lot of time the last few days in this forum and its making me want air more and more haha, but I don't know if I want to drop the money on air and then have no money for wheels/tires and be stock with steelies. = /
haha.
First LEGIT Page ownaGE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Jester2893 at 7:34 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_I'll donate some compressors/bags if you donate me some sick baller status wheels...? haha.
I want to go air so bad, I have spent a lot of time the last few days in this forum and its making me want air more and more haha, but I don't know if I want to drop the money on air and then have no money for wheels/tires and be stock with steelies. = /
haha.


I'm doing both...that's why this is going so slow


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Any hint to what wheels you are running, or is that the big secret on page 2?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Any hint to what wheels you are running, or is that the big secret on page 2?









haha yea, they will remain unknown (except from the person I bought them from) until i get my air finished.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
haha yea, they will remain unknown (except from the person I bought them from) *until i get my air finished.*











uh-oh that could take a LONG ASS time...haha








Look forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

haha, shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

tick tock tick tock


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_tick tock tick tock

Is that the secret sequence response meaning, "yes, I will donate compressors and bags to you"?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

No It's the secret message that means "Drink more ovaltine"


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

aaahahaha


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

glad to see it coming together








the money i was going to spend on wheels went to an impulse airride purchase hahaha. Soon ill tackle that project. 
ps-paint your rubs JB


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_glad to see it coming together








the money i was going to spend on wheels went to an impulse airride purchase hahaha. Soon ill tackle that project. 
ps-paint your rubs JB









The money I spent on wheels, I could have finished up my air but I was given a deal that I couldn't pass up. The rubs will be painted back to JB along with a few other small changes once the air is complete and wheels are on


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
the money i was going to spend on wheels went to an impulse airride purchase hahaha.

4-20-08 went for a late night cruise to celebrate, well 4-20.
Roads sucked and i got so fed up that night instead of buying my Panasport g-7s i opted to buy airride, few days later i ordered it.














for impulse airride


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

JB rubs w. shaved light in rub


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_JB rubs w. shaved light in rub























Lights are already gone ya dig?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

i liked your p chop















HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i liked your p chop















HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE

I have an even better one now


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

how wierd, i have some brand new firestones for sale








$5 says you finish before me and i helped you try to figure it all out before ordering


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

jason why you selling the firestones?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

because for the price of the Firestones, i could get the RE5's and one of those cool openroad gauge pods


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

This little beauty rolled up beside work yesterday:








































I couldn't even afford the brakes...








Oh, and these came today.
























Compressors will be ordered next week and then all I'll need are the bags







That is all.










_Modified by v2. at 10:12 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

uh oh what wheels are they?















TEASERS SUCK


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_uh oh what wheels are they?















TEASERS SUCK

i agreeeeeee


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (awd805)*

I wanna see wheels...








R8


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

muahaha, for once I'm in the know. These wheels are going to look sick! Simplicity at it's finest in this build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dam that R8 is sexy...


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Did some werk today...ran the air lines to the front and have them ready for the leader lines. Still waiting on the rest of my fittings and my T's to run lines to my gauges...UPS says that they should be here Monday.
Question:
I cut both lines going to the front even at 16'...do the lines going from the valves to the gauges have to be the same length like the lines to the bags? I forgot about running lines to my gauges so I guess I'll just T them off at the valve and run the lines from the hatch to the dual pod in the ash tray.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_I cut both lines going to the front even at 16'...do the lines going from the valves to the gauges have to be the same length like the lines to the bags? I forgot about running lines to my gauges so I guess I'll just T them off at the valve and run the lines from the hatch to the dual pod in the ash tray.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Did a little more today:








I'm still waiting on my T's and the rest of my fittings (should be here tomorrow) and my dual pod from openroad (should be here Tuesday) and then I can finish getting all of my airlines ran.
Ordering my compressors on Tuesday and once they get here, I can finish up all of my wiring and then all I'll need are the actual bags


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Got the rest of my fittings and leader lines today except for the tank fitting (my fault) and the female connectors for the front bags (Kevin's misunderstanding) but I called Kevin and got it all straightened out and they should be here 2-3 days. Thanks again for the help and awesome customer service, Kevin!
















Ordering compressors tomorrow and then finishing up all of my wiring hopefully this weekend and then all I need are bags!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Matt the lines from the valves to the gauges do NOT have to be the same length you can cut them at w.e. length you need


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Matt the lines from the valves to the gauges do NOT have to be the same length you can cut them at w.e. length you need









cool cool...didn't think so. wiring up the gauges and running lines from them tomorrow


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

The rest of my air lines and T's won't be here until later this week, so I guess I'll just do all of that this weekend. I DID get my dual pod from openroad today and I just order adapters and all the hardware and lugs for my wheels








If I wasn't given such a deal on the wheels, my air would be done by now















Question:
Someone local that does air ride/hydraulic setups said that I need a toggle switch for my compressors...do I?


_Modified by v2. at 3:36 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Ya...what a deal








Some people dont run pressure switches off their tanks and run like a purge fitting that purges out air after say 200psi or they have a tank gauge and toggle on and off to make sure it doesnt exceed max psi...
it's not needed but it's also convenient incase you are on the phone or something and your comps kick on you can cut them off til a later time...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dont worry about the toggle, the pressure switch will take care of everything


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Got my gauges in the pod and my center console back in my interior but I broke one of the bulbs to the gauges and then my camera battery died
































I also got in the right fittings that Kevin swapped out for me and got to me in 2 days. Thanks again Kevin!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

[email protected] has LEDs for those guages that are red or blue so you could get a closer to OEM look, for 4 bucks each








When the reg bulbs are lit up its like white and red, so maybe its a sign


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_[email protected] has LEDs for those guages that are red or blue so you could get a closer to OEM look, for 4 bucks each








When the reg bulbs are lit up its like white and red, so maybe its a sign

Ever seen one of the gauges with the blue LED?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

No but i can imagine itll look like the boost guages w. color match or close to it.
thats what i planned on getting, just havent gotten around to it yet.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

this build has officially ended.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_this build has officially ended.









Oh **** what happened?
Either way I'm sorry..

















_Modified by Jester2893 at 1:42 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jester2893)*

UH OH?!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ohh noes


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_this build has officially ended.









?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

texted you. hope everything with you is alright matt


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

whyyy?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*

What happened man?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

????








Hope everything is good. Was looking forward to seeing this done up.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

oh **** son!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

i'm gonna say







too... 
Blue LED's i had put on these gauges werent bright neough. 
B2B has some super's that should work better... 
I hope this gets finished..


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Hope everything is alright bro!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

so what happened????i hope nothing bad


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

I saw he posted everything for sale... 
HE said personal issues.. 
Oh well, hope everything works out for him!! 
Good luck broski! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

for real dude?!?!?!


----------

